# Kawasaki Spring Chart - Updated!



## phreebsd

The kawasaki spring chart has now been updated to include vforcejohn's primary spring lineup as well as springs from COMET Industries


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=kawasakiclutchspringchart


----------



## Big Brute Force

*Clutch Springs*

Where can i find red primary and secondary clutch springs to fit my BF 650??:thinking:


----------



## Brute650i

EPI Springs


----------

